

When the Internet’s ‘Moderators’ Are Anything But - veridies
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/07/26/magazine/when-the-internets-moderators-are-anything-but.html?partner=rss&emc=rss

======
bediger4000
That's just too rich: a newspaper slinging charges of moderator tyranny,
payola and other bad things:

 _But when moderators set their own rules, with no incentive to conform to
anyone else’s standard, they can look a lot less like custodians and a lot
more like petty tyrants._

Ha ha ha! This is little more than old media projecting on new media. Maybe
the charges are true, maybe they're not. What difference does it make to me,
the reader? Newspaper's content has always been subject to informal vetoes by
advertisers. The "letters to the editor" have always been guarded carefully,
keeping the "riff raff" and insane out.

At least Reddit has a variety of editing stances, not like the almost
universal pro-big-corporations and pro-big-money stances of newspapers. At
least Reddit is funny, in a non-ironic way.

Newspapers are the graveyards of ideas.

------
paulhauggis
Internet moderators should be about removing trolls. However, it has turned
into down voting and silencing opposing viewpoints and political opinions.

The end results is even more trollish behavior because many feel they can't
even state an opinion without being silenced. Reddit is a good example of
this.

